# GUI Builder



## bjoern (3. Apr 2009)

hallo,

also ich interessiere mich für einen guten gui builder für eclipse. könnt ihr mir das was empfehlen? 
hab schon nach gesucht, oft aber nur sehr alte threads gefunden und ich denke solche infos altern schnell. zb schien der visual editor ganz gut zu sein, aber den gibts ja nicht für die eclipse 3.4. hab dann hier im forum die info gefunden, dass er wahrscheinlich wieder weiterentwickelt werden soll. wie siehts denn zb mit dem jbuilder 2008 turbo aus. hab gelesen, dass der ziemlich abgespeckt worden sein soll.

beim gui builder würde ich gerne einen nutzen, der sich bewährt hat und der aller vorraussicht nach auch in den nächsten eclipse versionen nutzbar ist. da ich in diesem gebiet noch nicht so viel erfahrung habe, kann ich leider auch nicht sagen, was ich noch für andere ansprüche habe.
wenn ihr mir da noch ein paar qualitätskriterien nennen könnt wäre ich auch dankbar


könnt ihr mir überhaupt gui builder empfehlen, oder sollte man das alles selber schreiben?

edit:
wusste leider nicht, ob das eher hier rein gehört, oder in ides und tools
http://www.java-forum.org/ides-und-tools/
vielen dank
mfg


----------



## diggaa1984 (3. Apr 2009)

also ich persönlich bin grad auf dem "selbst ist der mann" - trip  .. und ja der lerneffekt is enorm 

abgeschreckt wurde ich da vom netbeans-gui-builder :bae:


----------



## ARadauer (3. Apr 2009)

jformdesigner und du wirst glücklich.... ist zwar komerziell aber die paar € sind es wirklich wert.
klar schreibt man saubereren code, wenn mans selber macht. aber wir sind entwickler, wir können bei grafischen dingen so viel unterstützung wie möglich gebrauchen ;-)


----------



## MarcB (3. Apr 2009)

diggaa1984 hat gesagt.:


> also ich persönlich bin grad auf dem "selbst ist der mann" - trip  .. und ja der lerneffekt is enorm



Komplexere GUIs mache ich auch meist selbst. Wenn man Swing lernen will sollte man das auch wirklich machen.



diggaa1984 hat gesagt.:


> abgeschreckt wurde ich da vom netbeans-gui-builder :bae:



Den benutze ich ab und an. Hauptsächlich für simplere Dialoge oder größere Button-Panels.
Also ich finde das Teil sehr komfortabel, wenn es am Anfang auch etwas ungewohnt ist, dass man die Komponenten zum Teil nur über irgendwelche Methoden in dem Properites-Window richtig konfigurieren kann. Man gewöhnt sich da aber dran.

Muss aber zugeben das die früheren Versionen (also < Netbeans 6) grausig waren.

Jedenfalls gibt es den auch als Plugin für Eclipse (hier)

Ansonsten benutzen ein paar Kollegen auch noch Jigloo


----------



## bjoern (4. Apr 2009)

vielen dank schonmal für eure antworten 

habt ihr denn evtl erfahrungen mit jbuilder 2008 turbo?

mfg


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2009)

bjoern hat gesagt.:


> zb schien der visual editor ganz gut zu sein, aber den gibts ja nicht für die eclipse 3.4. hab dann hier im forum die info gefunden, dass er wahrscheinlich wieder weiterentwickelt werden soll.


Doch, er wird weiterentwickelt, und doch, es gibt in für Eclipse 3.4
VE/Update - Eclipsepedia
Eigentlich halte ich auch nicht viel von GUI Buildern, aber der VE ist brauchbar.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Apr 2009)

diggaa1984 hat gesagt.:


> abgeschreckt wurde ich da vom netbeans-gui-builder :bae:


Das passt schon, ist ein tolles Werkzeug, wenn man geschnallt hat, wie er funktioniert.


----------



## Spacerat (4. Apr 2009)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Das passt schon, ist ein tolles Werkzeug, wenn man geschnallt hat, wie er funktioniert.


diggaa's Vorschlag "selbst ist der Mann" klingt aber immer noch nach der besseren Medizin. Scheint immerhin gesünder zu sein, als ewig in die Tastatur zu beissen, wenn man's nicht schnallt (oder gar schon aus anderen Gründen Eclipse verwendet) :lol:.


----------



## Stefan S. (9. Apr 2009)

diggaa1984 hat gesagt.:


> also ich persönlich bin grad auf dem "selbst ist der mann" - trip  .. und ja der lerneffekt is enorm
> 
> abgeschreckt wurde ich da vom netbeans-gui-builder



Wer denkt, ein GUI-Builder nehme ihm die Denkarbeit ab und man müsse sich nicht mit Swing/AWT auseinander setzen, der hat entweder noch keine komplexeren Anwendungen bauen müssen oder hat keine Ahnung. 

Ein GUI-Builder erspart einem nur bestimmte Arbeitsschritte. Wenn ich ein paar JLabels beschriften und positionieren will, kann ich das mit dem GUI-Builder in wenigen Sekunden erledigen und ich habe sofort ein optisches Feedback. 

Kurzum, moderne GUI-Builder, wie der von NetBeans 6.5 sind eine feine Sache, ersparen einem aber nicht selbst Hand an den Swingcode zu legen und schon gar nicht die Arbeit sich mit der Konzeption von Swing auseinanderzusetzen.


----------

